
‘BitLicense’ Regulatory Regime Proposed by N.Y.’s Lawsky - aburan28
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-17/-bitlicense-regulatory-regime-proposed-by-n-y-s-lawsky.html
======
tyree732
These regulations seem like a win for Bitcoin as a currency. Most of the
clauses themselves don't seem so onerous for any company that intends on
legally dealing in Bitcoin, the government gets its framework for dealing with
fraud and money laundering, and the licensing itself should act as a signal to
worried parties that dealing in Bitcoin with licensed operators is legal, and
that the operator itself has taken sufficient measures to guarantee the safety
of all funds being managed.

